

Ever Wondered What Would Happen if Your City was Nuked? - onwardly
http://www.carloslabs.com/node/20

======
whyenot
This doesn't take topography into account. I suspect that would be fairly
important for some cities like San Francisco.

~~~
hga
Indeed. While I haven't checked up on any recent research or findings, as of
the '70s/80s it was thought that though Nagasaki was hit by a slightly more
powerful bomb than Hiroshima, it suffered less due to its hilly terrain. (The
biggest difference, though, was due to the latter resulting in a firestorm,
and outside of perhaps Somerville, MA there are very few US cities with enough
fuel per area for one of those to develop).

------
Anechoic
Another perspective:
<http://www.johnstonsarchive.net/nuclear/nuclearwar1.html>

(kinda long, but worth the read)

------
rdl
I really hope this isn't an Ender's Game kind of thing...

------
Goronmon
In case anyone misses it (took me a bit to find), there is a weapon selector
under the bottom left edge of the map to choose different sizes of nukes.

------
noelchurchill
It looks bad, but not as bad as I always imagined.

~~~
Symmetry
These are relatively tiny nukes coming in one at a time - the sort of thing we
might see if attacked by North Korea or Iran in 10 years. The fusion weapons
used by the USSR were fifty to five thousand times as powerful.

~~~
VladRussian
do you think that the 0.5Kt test in North Korea was a success of a small nuke,
not a failure of a bigger one :)

~~~
tomjen3
I do - North Korea isn't going to nuke anybody, ever. They need insurance that
the US won't invade them.

------
pyre
It's hard to compare the magnitude of each bomb because it keeps changing the
zoom level every time I click 'Nuke it!' again.

edit: also, why is the fallout so distorted when changing wind directions
between east/west and north/south?

~~~
jwegan
Uncheck the autozoom checkbox to keep the same perspective.

------
webXL
Tsar Bomba is my favorite. Is the developer making a political statement by
defaulting the map to D.C.?

~~~
ottbot
The default city changes on page load. Try refreshing, it's not always D.C.

~~~
wtracy
Yeah, for me the first default city was Beijing.

~~~
toast76
Mine came up as Hiroshima...I couldn't bring myself to click "Nuke It".

------
icegreentea
Remember, with all of the smaller nukes, you're suppose to get smothered by
like 8 warheads at the minimum. Well, says the Cold War anyways.

------
stretchwithme
I think it would hot and windy. And a bit noisy as well.

